# My Elephant Ear Betta!



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

So today I went to Petco about potentially getting a new Betta fish, if anything struck my fancy.
I saw many different types of fish that were bold and absolutely stunning-but I saw a couple Elephant Ear Bettas which I had never seen before and absolutely fell in love with! After about an hour of searching and narrowing my top picks down to an Elephant Ear and Crowntail, I finally went for the very active, showy EE male.

I have yet to name him, but I already adore him and he's extremely social.
Well, I present to you my newest addition..

View attachment 75712


View attachment 75713


Sorry my photography isn't as great as others'. 
Thank you for looking and I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats! He's very handsome


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

hes beautiful.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Lyshymo said:


> Sorry my photography isn't as great as others'.


I hate it when people say that and then post AMAZING photos... grrrr!

Nice EE though, beautiful finnage!


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> Congrats! He's very handsome


Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

blu the betta said:


> hes beautiful.


Thank you! I thought so too


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

Kwomais said:


> I hate it when people say that and then post AMAZING photos... grrrr!
> 
> Nice EE though, beautiful finnage!


Thank you for both the compliments!
As for the photography, I figured since those pictures are my "beginner Aquatic pet" pictures that they didn't compare to numerous photographers I've seen, but I do thank you for the compliment on them! I absolutely appreciate it


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like he just killed another beta and is enjoying his Victory. With the red blood splatter look on him. First one I have seen that could actually get away with being named Jaws/Saw haha.
He is awesome, I like him good pick!


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

Skyrocket Moon said:


> Looks like he just killed another beta and is enjoying his Victory. With the red blood splatter look on him. First one I have seen that could actually get away with being named Jaws/Saw haha.
> He is awesome, I like him good pick!


Haha I never made that comparison, but it sort of does look like that! X]
And thank you as well!


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous fish! Very good looking. I have an EE and he is the best, very beautiful and very friendly. You said yours is very social, maybe EE are like that? Anyhow, congrats!


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

beacon said:


> What a gorgeous fish! Very good looking. I have an EE and he is the best, very beautiful and very friendly. You said yours is very social, maybe EE are like that? Anyhow, congrats!


Perhaps they are? However, I'm a bit biased since I've owned a few Crowntails as well and some were highly social whereas others weren't--I think it's really based on personalities. x] But I haven't seen too many EEs to tell whether or not that's the case.
And thank you!


----------



## nursethalia (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow... He is so beautiful!


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

nursethalia said:


> Wow... He is so beautiful!


Why thank you!

The cat in your Avatar is absolutely adorable!


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

Very beautiful fish! I must say I have had numerous EEs catch my eye at petco but it's kinda funny cause every single one I see has one dumb fin and one normal. They remind me of finding Nemo XD 
Congrats on your beautiful buy ^_^


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

mellcrowl said:


> Very beautiful fish! I must say I have had numerous EEs catch my eye at petco but it's kinda funny cause every single one I see has one dumb fin and one normal. They remind me of finding Nemo XD
> Congrats on your beautiful buy ^_^


All our EEs had normal fins, but if one ever had a Nemo fin I'd probably go for him. XD
And thank you


----------

